# Can you smoke beans?



## shea1973

Was going to smoke some pork butt this Saturday and I always have BBQ baked beans.  I was thinking about smoking them for the first time and wasn't sure how or if you could.  I will be smoking my meat with hickory.  I will be making 3lbs of baked beans.  I was thinking I could get a disposable pan, would I need to cover them with tin foil or leave them uncovered?  About how long would I need to smoke 3 lbs worth and about how big of a disposable pan would you think I need?



Thanks for your help.


----------



## noboundaries

Do a search for Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans here in SMF.  You'll be glad you did.


----------



## shea1973

Okay will do thank you


----------



## radioguy

Dutch's beans are the greatest.  I reserve various smoked pork bits, burnt ends, rib skirts by freezing them. 

Toss them in to add some texture and extra smoky flavor.

RG


----------



## frog1369

Shea1973 said:


> Was going to smoke some pork butt this Saturday and I always have BBQ baked beans. I was thinking about smoking them for the first time and wasn't sure how or if you could. I will be smoking my meat with hickory. I will be making 3lbs of baked beans. I was thinking I could get a disposable pan, would I need to cover them with tin foil or leave them uncovered? About how long would I need to smoke 3 lbs worth and about how big of a disposable pan would you think I need?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.










  Dutch's Baked Beans, YUMMY!  3# isn't that much and if you're making Dutch's I suggest making what his recipe calls for, you WILL want leftovers!  I make mine in a tall casserole dish, 4 quart, I think.  I put them in the smoker, uncovered, for the entire length of time for whatever I'm smoking.  Depending on which cooker I'm using, sometimes I get them under my cook to catch some "drippins".  If I'm doing a long smoke I don't stir them as much, on  a short smoke like ribs I stir them more often.  Stirring seems to get more smoke flavor by moving the beans around.  Also, the stirring keeps them from getting dry on top.  My wife and I find the longer they cook in the smoke, the better they are.  We've tried them in the oven and they are "wicked" good but not like a good long smoke and slow simmer.


----------



## eman

I use a full size foil pan and make a double batch of dutch's beans. They don't last long here


----------



## the1pearson

Yessir and I normally place them under meat so they get flavored from the drippings...DELICIOUS!!!












2014-07-20 16.13.23.jpg



__ the1pearson
__ Jul 22, 2014





I use 3 cans Vegetarian Beans and 1 can of Ro-tel then sweeten & season to taste.


----------



## roller

Dutch`s beans are really good..Give them a try...


----------



## atomicsmoke

Shea1973 said:


> Was going to smoke some pork butt this Saturday and I always have BBQ baked beans.  I was thinking about smoking them for the first time and wasn't sure how or if you could.  I will be smoking my meat with hickory.  I will be making 3lbs of baked beans.  I was thinking I could get a disposable pan, would I need to cover them with tin foil or leave them uncovered?  About how long would I need to smoke 3 lbs worth and about how big of a disposable pan would you think I need?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.



Would it be 3lb of dried beans? That would yield almost 20 cups of beans so you need a large alum. pan.

Has to be uncovered in order to take up smoke. The longer it stays in the smokier. If you go long you might need to top up with liquid at some point during the cook.
Smoked meats mixed with the beans also help with the smoke taste...but you knew that...as you've done baked beans.

Take them out when the liquid in the pan is a little bit thinner than you would like. It will get thicker as it rests.


----------



## Marian Starks

Last year I smoked beans with foil wrap and they really taste delicious.


----------

